# Collins Coping Foot- on what?



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I searched this one up, but the most relevant thread is five years old.

Sounds like a barrel grip is the way to go. 

Green is a bit rich for my blood. 
I like yellow and blue.
I don't like orange, but will consider it if this thread goes that way.

What do you prefer? Likes, dislikes, caveats?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

the barrel grip is easier to use . i have mine on an old bosch barrel grip at this time . do not buy tools by color / buy the tool not the brand . i had it on a new makita 10yrs back ,that tool could not control the blade well .to much slop .had in on ELU ,that was a good saw . what is collins sujesting ,check there sight .he has all the info on the present saws . the older bosch worked well ,look for a used barrel grip .with cordless tools being so popular there should be some coming up for sale . rarely do crown lately but would not part with mine . this will probable be a great purchase for .


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I heard a lot about the blue but don't want to search for something discontinued. 

Cordless would be ideal, but I understand having a locking trigger is best. Are there cordless barreled saws that have a locking trigger? Is that really necessary?

Collins offers a fit guide, but I can't recall a preferred model.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

check his preferred model .he knows his stuff .hope you can find a cordless that you like .


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I would have to buy a new van if I got this. It's too beautiful for the likes of me and my muddy cargo van.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

*Collins Coping Foot- On What?*

I see the CCF fits on the Bosch 12v cordless




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I am leaning this way. Cordless, compact, affordable. Looks like a slide switch.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

The jigsaw the Coping Foot is on doesn't really matter as long as it fits properly. My current one is on a top handle. My old one was on a barrel grip. There is no difference in function. I don't find the top handle any less convenient than the barrel grip.

If you plan on using the tool for any length of time go with a corded model. You will likely already have a cord run for the miter saw so running power to the corded tool isn't a problem. For a couple quick cuts in smaller mouldings a cordless would be ok but for anything of size or any volume corded will be better.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I've got mine on a festool trion 300. Probably overkill but its a tool that I will likely use for a long time before buying another so I went festool. The corded aren't that bad price wise.

I think having the foot on a cordless would be really handy at times. I'd buy another 20v dewalt and put it on that if I did. Like Justin said, when doing work in quantity its probably better to have a cord and i don't really want to carry around a corded and cordless with coping foot so I'll probably just stick to the corded.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I have mine on a Makita 4351FCT that is dedicated to coping. Very happy with it.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Mordekyle said:


> I am leaning this way. Cordless, compact, affordable. Looks like a slide switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been happy with it. Plenty of power for coping. Lightweight, comfortable to hold upside down. The Collins foot bolted up just fine.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Spencer said:


> I think having the foot on a cordless would be really handy at times. I'd buy another 20v dewalt and put it on that if I did. Like Justin said, when doing work in quantity its probably better to have a cord and i don't really want to carry around a corded and cordless with coping foot so I'll probably just stick to the corded.



Have you had the CCF on the Dewalt 20v? If so, how do you like the handle on the Dewalt for coping? The trigger? I have one, but someone borrowed it a long time ago....

I want to get equipped for finish work, but don't see a lot of it in my future. I'm more of a patch and repair guy.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

I saw a picture once where a guy cut a golf ball in half and somehow mounted it to his Bosch jig saw to use as a coping foot. 

Nicko


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Mordekyle said:


> Have you had the CCF on the Dewalt 20v? If so, how do you like the handle on the Dewalt for coping? The trigger? I have one, but someone borrowed it a long time ago....
> 
> I want to get equipped for finish work, but don't see a lot of it in my future. I'm more of a patch and repair guy.
> 
> ...


No, I don't have the foot on my dewalt and have never attempted mounting one on it.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Anyone else with the coping foot on the Dewalt D handle, either cordless or corded?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklynBravest (Oct 12, 2015)

I have mine in a Dewalt top handle. It's equally comfortable to me to hold as a barrel grip but I'm not used to working with a barrel grip either.

I only bought it because I got it almost new for $60 with a ton of blades.

If I was busier and could justify it I would get the Bosch 12v barrel.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I suppose I could pick up the CCF and try it on my long lost Dewalt. If I can't "handle" it, I could then pick up the Bosch.

Thanks all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have the M12 jig saw, really like the size and have thought about putting the coping foot on it. Anyone have one on that saw and how well does it work? I like the size of the M12, nice and light, plus I haven't seen a need yet to have a huge amount of power on a saw for coping, but open to input.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have the cordless festool with the coping foot. It's awesome, battery life is very good,plus the 5.2 batteries are cheap . I have no desire to use a corded jig saw again.


----------



## kwunch (Apr 27, 2014)

brhokel606 said:


> I have the M12 jig saw, really like the size and have thought about putting the coping foot on it. Anyone have one on that saw and how well does it work? I like the size of the M12, nice and light, plus I haven't seen a need yet to have a huge amount of power on a saw for coping, but open to input.


I've been thinking about picking one up just to put my coping foot on, as opposed to swapping between the flat plate and the coping foot on my corded jigsaw. Seems like I always have full batteries, and would be much more convenient than switching out. I wish they'd bring brushless tech to a few more of their power hungry M12 tools, I'd buy a new multitool in a heartbeat if they dropped a brushless model.

Not really a huge fan of the top handled Dewalt jig, something about it I just don't like. A co-worker has the M18 jig and it just seems like we have an easier time keeping our cuts square with that, and it has a ton of power.


----------

